

Ask HN: For what reasons did Oracle start degrading MySQL - naranaca

Can you please explain in more detail, how come Oracle started degrading MySQL even though it made public commitments to advance it for the next 5 years, while he was interested in acquiring Sun? Thank you in advance!
======
mcintyre1994
I'm just speculating, but I suspect Oracle Database is a pretty huge cash cow
- it's one of those enterprise products you can't get a quote for without a
phone call.

You're not going to have every small website owner make a big purchase like
that, so something like MySQL is pretty much unavoidable for them. If it can
become competitive with Oracle itself for enterprise users, though, I guess
the numbers could be big enough it's worth breaking some promises to protect
the cash cow.

------
naranaca
.

